# Whats the best finer sand thats heavier than play sand?



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

I recently upgraded and set up my 5ft Juwel for my Malawi Hap/Peacocks and i added playsand. I hate the bloody stuff.

When the fish sift half of it drops back to the bottom but half of it floats about the water and goes into my filters. Im assuming the bits that float around instead of dropping back down are smaller lighter bits but i don't know if this would eventually stop once the filter floss caught it all over time?

Im used to a crystal clear tank with coral sand so the bits of playsand floating around and going into my filters is peeing me off a lot.

Whats the best finer grained sand thats still heavy enough to all drop back to the bottom when the fish lift it??

I don't want to spend money/time changing it to a diffrent one if i am still going to have the same problem so i need advice.

PLEASE HELP lol !!!!!!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

IMO, pool filter sand or 3M Colr Quartz if you can find it. I have them and both are heavy enough to drop back to the bottom when disturbed.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I have generic "silica" sand, but I suspect it is just standard sandblasting sand. It is just like pool filter sand except even finer. This means grains can get disturbed more easily, but they always sink readily.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Pool Filter Sand FTW! :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

"Play Sand" is just sand with absolutely no restrictions... it's size can and does vary greatly...

Sands for specific uses usually have a strict tolerance... Pool filter sand will be no larger than X and no smaller than Y... as will any type of Sandblasting material...

Pool Filter Sand is large grained, per it's trade use... different sandblasting materials will be different sizes, depending on it's use...

All sands should be washed properly before initial use. Despite being "no larger than X and no smaller than Y", they will still have dust within from grining against itself in shipping...

I use Pool Filter sand and would never use something as unrestricted as 'Play Sand'.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I use playsand and have no problems with it....... I had a couple weeks of cloudy water but overall my tank is perfectly clear and the more water changes I do(I do 20-25% weekly) the less that comes up... I am getting left with just the larger sand.... I am happy with it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks to be a choice of personal preference.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

True that there are different "standards" for sand but even with that what is standard one place is not so in another. For US guys to assume that UK sand would be the same is quite a jump. I find there is a great deal of difference even within this country so advise from this side of the pond might not be worth much. Sorting about and actually looking at the sand fits better for me as I find such a difference even from the same supplier. Rinsing well is almost always a good idea.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 5, 2009)

Try looking at pool filter sand at your local swimmiing pool store. I have seen several grain sizes of filter sand.

--Dave


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I just put 50lbs quickcrete medium sand in my 55g tank I'm setting up. Washing took an hour, but you can reach in and grab a handfull and drop it without it clouding the water or getting sucked into the filters. Its a light tan color - doesn't look too bad.


----------



## poypoyking (Aug 10, 2005)

If you can find 3M Colorquartz you really can't go wrong. It is heavy, uniform, and requires very little rinsing. They have two different grades that work well in aquariums, S and T. Is is more like a fine play sand, while T is slightly bigger and a little heavier. Both of them settle right away and I haven't have any problems with my HOB filters sucking it up. Even using my python the sand settles right back down.

It is a bit pricey, but $25 for 50 pounds is worth it in my opinion. It technically isn't sand but my shellies love playing in the stuff.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Rhinox said:


> I just put 50lbs quickcrete medium sand in my 55g tank I'm setting up. Washing took an hour, but you can reach in and grab a handfull and drop it without it clouding the water or getting sucked into the filters. Its a light tan color - doesn't look too bad.


Good point Rhinox I used zip lock bags and it worked like a charm. :thumb:


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

MCKP said:


> I use playsand and have no problems with it....... I had a couple weeks of cloudy water but overall my tank is perfectly clear and the more water changes I do(I do 20-25% weekly) the less that comes up... I am getting left with just the larger sand.... I am happy with it.


I was hoping someone was going to say something like this.

I was hoping that the bits getting lifted up into the water and into the filters was just the tinest finest bits of sand/silt and eventually i would be left with just the heaviest bits of sand that always sink back down. What do you think my chances are?

I have always been very intrested in the Colorquartz but i can't seem to find a supplier in the UK, maybe i am not looking on the net in a good enough way to find it? If someone could help me out that would be great.

Thanks for everyones replys.

Ash


----------

